

The 23rd-Best Sandwich I’ve Ever Had - sentiental
http://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2013/12/18/the-23rd-best-sandwich-ive-ever-had/

======
purewater
That makes no sense. You only have to remember one sandwich at a time to
decide on the best sandwich, but you have to remember at least three numbers
to recall the mean and standard deviation.

~~~
baddox
Technically, you would have to remember all sandwiches you've eaten up to the
point you decide to start keeping track of your favorite.

~~~
aeykie
The first sandwich you ever have is the best one you've ever had, too.

